# Shore Power



## georgeflewis l (Jan 13, 2015)

Coach charging with generator but not on shore power. 1999 National Tradewinds. Shore power is wired 50 Amp with two 110 wires. Also if the disconnect switch is thrown, does it simply need flipping the switch to turn back or is there some kind of process?  I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 13, 2015)

Not sure what you are speaking of but yes some RVs you have to manually switch when changing from shore to Gen.  Mine has the automatic switch. Will any of the 110 appliances work when hooked to shore power?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am confused as Nash, when I had a MH , mine was automatic . But again I only had a 30 amp to the MH. I had to be careful not to turn on to many 110v appliances . Now summer was the worst time, I need my air conditions to be working and that was a challenge.


----------



## LEN (Feb 1, 2015)

A little confusing. From the transfer switch to the charging system whether Gen or shore you are using the same wiring. So on shore power I would be looking from power at the shore power post, then the plug then the wire(cord), then connection at the transfer switch. If it has the cord that you manually switch for shore power or Gen power(a plugin) it has to be the shore power pedestal.

LEN


----------



## D-Squared (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a similar experience with a 2008 Fleetwood Expedition. I took a chance and hit the reset button on the inverter and it took care of the problem. Not sure if this helps but it might be worth a try.


----------

